# Newbie just finished her first tombstone



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

:googly: I am so excited to share this with you all! Now, I know it's not as exciting as most of the props here....and I still have some learning to do, but I wanted to post my very first homemade tombstone. Constructive criticism is welcome...but remember, I cry easily....so be gentle!
Thanks & I hope you like it!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Constructive criticism?....I have none. I've never seen anyone do that version of a tombstone before. Very original and and excellent job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell Ya ---that Is Great, Your On A Roll .keep On Going You Have A Whole Cemetary To Make---lol


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice! The lettering turned out great!.....and you were worried? BaH! You did good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love the chizeled look! and the base is nice too! If I did that, I'd be smilin' for days!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Gee, shucks ya' guys....ya' makin' me blush!!!!
Thank you for the vote of confidence! I am hoping to get a little quicker as I go though....at the rate that this one took, I'll be making tombstones until next easter!
I started my 2nd one tonight and for mother's day, I ordered myself one of those cutters...not the battery one, the "big daddy"....I figured I could make A LOT of things out of foam with it. Thanks again for everyone's ideas, support & suggestions. 
By the way, my hubby even came out to the garage (aka dungeon) and was playing around with warping with his torch....I think he's catching the fever. (fingers crossed!!!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck with getting the spouse involved!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

See, we TOLD you the rough lettering would look good! 
And when you get that under haunt lighting conditions I think that stained weathering job will look really nice, too. 

Good luck building a fire under yer ol' boy... the two of you working as a team could kick out a mighty haunt!
:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice lagrousome...
your lettering turned out good
one down ??? to go


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work you could have an easter cemetary. Tomstones are geat for hiding eggs.. And as I always say the couplr that haunts together stays together.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW that looks fantastic Lagrousome!!! How did you make the base? Can't wait to see more!!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow - I really dig that - cool job. :smoking:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks all!! I will have to post some more pics...working on the next (2) stones...the base is just a 2" board, then (2) smaller boards each cut smaller layed on top & glued.... I will have to get in the habit of taking pics as the process is going....but I have to admit, I get so excited to get projects together that I forget to take pics.......anybody else get like that? I even hate it if I have to stop and print out templates, etc. And God forbid if I have to stop to eat or something.....urgh!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> , I get so excited to get projects together that I forget to take pics.......anybody else get like that? I even hate it if I have to stop and print out templates, etc. And God forbid if I have to stop to eat or something.....urgh!!!


Oh yeah......I know it well!

you are hooked!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It gets tough taking pics when you are trying to work.

Fantastic job. Take a night photo with lighting if you get a chance...pweeeze!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep meaning to take photos of progress along the way, but I get too wrapped up into making things, too.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Boy, I can't wait to see the look on my neighbors faces as I progress along and set things up to see how it's all going to look and work on lighting, etc.....DURING THE SUMMER!!!!! I'm sure I'll have the neighbors talking.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You mean they don't already?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha! Yes, they do talk ALREADY! 
I am well known not only for my "Creative Halloween Decor"....but my unique use of antiques and what nots I use in my landscaping....The retired lawyer across the street about $&!+ when I came home with the cutest little out house! Then there's my "pot man" made out of flower pots pushing an old lawn mower....etc, etc. I love knowing that they are probably over there just shaking their heads!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh show me your lawnmowerman and outhouse!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey hey, now... back on topic or I'll have to move the thread.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, see how you are SI...getting the new kid in trouble already!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anytime I possibly can! LOL


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Great work if you were embarassed to show us that tombstone you should see all of mine.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice tombstone you can make mine when the time comes !!,lol


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks you guys. I'll have to post some pics soon of the next (2) I've been working on. It's getting a little easier! But now I'm thinking, just over 4 months to go and so much to do!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wowwww my first homemade grade was cardboard hahaha, that looks really great!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks really good!
As you said, it gets easier with the more you make.
Can't wait to see your new ones you're working on!
.


----------

